# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  сколько стоит prepaid card для мобильника в Индии?

## Cataka

вот и весь вопрос. мне нужен будет индийский номер в Индии. сколько примерно карточка будет стоить?

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> вот и весь вопрос. мне нужен будет индийский номер в Индии. сколько примерно карточка будет стоить?


50 рупий

----------

